# קרדיטים - חתונה בפראג - נוקי ובייב 27.7.12



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

קרדיטים - חתונה בפראג - נוקי ובייב 27.7.12 
מוכנים/מוכנות? 
הנה זה בא!


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

תזכורת קצרה – מי אנחנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
נוקי ובייב,
נשואים רשמית (בעיני עצמנו, משפחות וחברים, אבל לא בעיני מדינת ישראל) 7 חודשים, 
בני 32 ו31 בהתאמה, תקועים מנטלית בשנות ה- 20 לחיינו (אם לא קודם). גיקים לתפארת וגאים בזה. 
נוקי חובבת עיצוב ואמנות אבל לא עוסקת בזה למחייתה, בייב הוא סוג של גיימר בלילות ודוקטורנט למיקרוביולוגיה בימים.
נשמות תאומות והחברים הכי הכי טובים.
לפירוט (יתר, נוסף) וידה, ידה, ידה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - לחצו על הלינקים לקרדיטים בחתימה שלי.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

אז למה בעצם חתונה אזרחית? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש כמה תשובות לשאלה הזו, את כולן שטחתי כבר בקרדיטים של החתונה שלנו בארץ.
בעיקרון, לא היינו מעוניינים לעבור את טקס הנישואין שלנו תחת ידה של הרבנות, וגם לא היינו מעוניינים בטקס דתי אחר (ולכן לא הלכנו על טקס רפורמי – שבכל אופן מחייב נישואים אזרחיים בחו"ל) או בטקס כלשהו שיערב את מוסדות מדינת ישראל, כלומר הרבנות. 
לצערנו, וזה משהו שהרבה זוגות לא יודעים, נישואים אזרחיים במדינות בחו"ל שמדינת ישראל מכירה בנישואים שנערכו בהן (צ'כיה, קפריסין, ארה"ב) עוברים בסופו של דבר דרך הרבנות במקרה של גירושים. לכן גם מנישואים אזרחיים בחו"ל לא מאוד התלהבנו (לא בגלל הנישואים אלא בגלל שבכל מקרה עוברים דרך הרבנות, דבר שביקשנו להימנע ממנו. 

ידענו שבשלב כלשהו נצטרך את אישור הנישואים של מדינת ישראל בעקבות הלימודים של בייב ומעבר מתוכנן לחו"ל לצורך פוסט דוקטורט. במיוחד במקרה של ארה"ב קל יותר להשיג אשרות לבן/בת הזוג המתלווים, כאשר הזוג נשוי, וכן, יש גם מלגות ומענקים שקל יותר לקבל מאותה הסיבה. 
לכן, היה ברור שמתישהו נאלץ להתחתן אזרחית בחו"ל – בטווח של השנתיים שלוש הקרובות.

הערה חשובה! משהו שנודע לנו במקרה, ולא דרך הפורום – אם שיניתם סטאטוס בחו"ל או בארץ, בעיקרון אתם צריכים להביא מסמכים המעידים על השינוי הזה למשרד הפנים תוך 14 יום משינוי הסטאטוס. כן, גם כאשר מדובר בחתונה בחו"ל. מי שלא עושה כך, עובר על החוק! (זה שהחוק הזה דבילי, ושכנראה לא ממש אוכפים אותו, זה משהו אחר). 
אז אם נישאתם בחו"ל וטרם הבאתם את המסמכים למשרד הפנים מתוך מחשבה (כמונו אגב) שאין בזה שום טעם ויתרון עד שבאמת תזדקקו לזה (תתפלאו, אבל יש מצבים במדינת ישראל שעדיף לא להיות רשומים כזוג נשוי, ואני לא מדברת על הונאה לצורך קבלת קצבאות וסיוע להורים יחידים) דעו לכם שזה לא חוקי. האם ינקטו סנקציות נגדכם במידה והדבר יתגלה , ומה טיבן  של אותן הסנקציות- לא יודעת. לשיקולכם.


----------



## Tree of Joy (29/7/12)

שאלה 
איך נודע לכם שצריך להצהיר למשרד הפנים על הנישואים בחו"ל תוך 14 יום?
לא מצאתי שום מידע על כך באינטרנט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

דרך משפחה חדשה 
אנחנו עורכים אצלם הסכם זוגיות וממון ובמסגרת הדיונים על אשרור ההסכם עלה הנושא הזה.
יתכן ואני טועה, ומדובר ב- 30 יום (יש מצב, עכשיו כשאני חושבת על זה שוב) אבל העיקרון זהה חייבים תוך X זמן לעדכן את משרד הפנים על שינוי סטאטוס (גם אם בוצע בחו"ל) ומי שלא עושה כך, למעשה עובר על החוק.
ושוב, אין לי מושג אם באמת מפעילים סנקציות על מי שלא מדווח, וכול להיות שזה ממש שולי ולא יעשו שום דבר לאף אחד, אבל חשבתי שכדאי שגולשי פורום חתונות לפחות יכירו את לשון החוק.
גם אני לא מצאתי את נוסח החוק באינטרנט, אבל מכיוון שהנושא הודגש לנו כמה פעמים, גם ע"י משפחה חדשה וגם ע"י עופר וקמילה, אני בטוחה שהעיקרון נכון.
אולי עו"ד שגולשים בפורום יסייעו לנו למצוא קישור?


----------



## nino15 (29/7/12)

גם אני שמעתי משהו כזה 
שצריכים לדווח תוך X זמן. 
אם אני לא טועה קמילה אמרה לנו תוך חודשיים, אבל אל תתפסו אותי במילה..

גם לי לא ברור איך אמורים לעקוב אחרי זה. 
הרי תעודת הנישואין נשלחת בדואר, וזה יכול לקחת גם שלושה שבועות עד שהיא מגיעה. 

אבל עכשיו קצת נלחצתי כי אנחנו כל הזמן דוחים את ההליכה למשרד הפנים (למי יש כוח לבירוקרטיה?). נלך השבוע


----------



## arapax (30/7/12)

למיטב זכרוני זה היה 30 יום 
או אולי 60, ובוודאות זה רשום באתר של משרד הפנים בחלק שמדבר על רישום נישואין ושינוי סטטוס. 
לא יודעת עד כמה זה נאכף...


----------



## Tree of Joy (30/7/12)

זה בדיוק העניין... 
זה לא רשום בשום מקום באתר של משרד הפנים. 
ממש מוזר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



להלן הלינק לאתר של משרד הפנים בנושא נישואים אלטרנטיביים: http://www.gov.il/FirstGov/TopNav/S...ife/SMarriage/SMAlternativeMarriage/SMACivil/


----------



## דע1אותי (30/7/12)

מה אלו 3 המדינות היחידות בהן אפשר?


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

למיטב ידיעתי 
צ'כיה, קפריסין וארה"ב.

אבל!!!!

גם זה מתרענן מפעם לפעם (אני יודעת שפעם למשל ניתן היה להתחתן באיטליה, עכשיו כנראה שלא), וחשוב להיות עם היד על הדופק ולקבל אישור לנושא הזה מגורמים יותר מוסמכים, כגון משרד הפנים או משרד החוץ.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

ולמה חתונה בפראג דווקא? 
אה, זה דווקא סיפור נחמד מאוד. 
אני עובדת בחברה שמדי כמה שנים לוקחת את העובדים לסופ"ש בחו"ל – מתנה. 
השנה יצא שיהיה טיול, אבל השמועות לאן נוסעים רחשו במשך חצי שנה בערך. 
כשלבסוף קיבלנו את ההודעה שהשנה נוסעים לפראג, אפשר היה לשמוע את צעקות השמחה וההקלה אצלי במשרד – ידענו שמעבר לחופש שאנחנו כ"כ צריכים (לא נשענו לירח דבש לאחר החתונה, ולמען האמת מפאת כל מיני סיבות, גם לא מתוכנן אחד כזה בעתיד הקרוב) זו גם הזדמנות להתחתן ובעצם להרוג שלוש ציפורים במכה (כמובן בלי ההרג!) 
גם חתונה, גם חופש, וגם חיסכון משמעותי (כי העלות הכוללת שלי כוסתה ע"י העבודה, והיינו צריכים להוסיף רק את הצד של בייב). 

WIN WIN WIN




















בתמונה, אנחנו מתכוננים לטקס.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

חתונה בפראג - קמילה האחת והיחידה 
מאחר וכבר קראנו כאן על הרבה זוגות שהתחתנו בפראג דרך קמילה (וגם החברים הכי טובים שלנו עשו זאת) ומכיוון שהטיסות והשהות כבר כוסו, לא ראינו צורך לפנות לחברת נסיעות שתארגן את החתונה, ובעקבות ההמלצות הרבות פנינו לקמילה.

על כל ההתנהלות הבירוקרטית מול קמילה נראה לי מיותר לפרט כאן, במיוחד כאשר יש  לה ולעופר בעלה, אתר מפורט שמסביר בדיוק את כל התהליך, מה נדרש מכם ומה תקבלו בתמורה. 
אם עדיין משהו לא ברור – קמילה סופר זמינה בטלפון או דרך המייל.
סריקות של כל המסמכים הועברו דרך המייל מבעוד מועד, וכך אם היה חוסר במידע או בעיה כלשהיא, ניתן היה לעלות עליה עוד לפני עלייתנו למטוס.
כמובן שבלי המקור לא ניתן להתחתן, אז תעשו לעצמכם טובה גדולה, וגם לעופר וקמילה, אל תשכחו להביא אותם איתכם!
על כל ההתנהלות שאיננה בגדר בירוקרטיה, אני שמחה לספר ולהמליץ.
מדובר במקצועניים אמיתיים, שמכירים את נבכי הבירוקרטיה הצ'כית לפני ולפנים, יעילים, אדיבים.
ומחוץ לזה? אנשים מקסימים, מצחיקים, מעניינים לשיחה, לבביים ונותנים מעצמם 200% ע"מ שתהיה לכם שהות מקסימה בצ'כיה ובפראג בפרט, וע"מ שטקס הנישואים יעבור חלק.
ממליצה מאוד מאוד מאוד!


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

עוד קצת על ארגון חתונה בפראג 
כשהתחלנו לבדוק את נושא החתונה הסתבר לנו שהיום היחיד שבו נוכל להתחתן הוא יום שני. שזה יום שבו בד"כ לא נערכות חתונות.
(הטיסה לפראג היתה בשישי בבוקר, והחזרה בשני בלילה. לא היינו מספיקים להתחתן בשישי, ובשבת וראשון אין חתונות בכלל). 
קמילה בדקה בצד שלה, והצליחה לארגן חתונה בעיירה קטנה כ- 40 דקות נסיעה מפראג עצמה.  
מכיוון שבמקור הטיסה שלנו היתה אמורה לנחות בתשע בבוקר ביום שישי, היינו אמורים לנסוע ישירות משדה התעופה למשטרה ולהירשם שם (בקשת לנישואים). אך שעות הטיסה שונו, ולא יכולנו להספיק להגיע ביום שישי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המשמעות היא שרק ביום החתונה נוכל להירשם במשטרה, וכדי לעקוף את התורים ניאלץ לעשות זאת מוקדם בבוקר. המשמעות היותר חמורה של זה היתה שאין זמן לעשות איפור ושיער בצורה מקצועית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
אבל כמו שתראו בכל זאת הסתדרתי... בערך (עם קן ציפורים על הראש אמנם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

ספקים בפראג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיער


אז כמו שכבר הבנתם, קמילה מקושרת ומסודרת מול כל מיני ספקים, ביניהם היא המליצה על סלון לעיצוב שיער ואיפור שנקרא Pure. אני לצערי לא יכולתי להספיק להגיע לשם ביום החתונה, אבל קיבלתי המלצה מ- Fluppster יקירתי, שהתחתנה שם שבוע לפנינו, שהמקום מאוד מוצלח, אמין וזול!!! (משהו כמו 250-300 ₪ לשיער ואיפור? פלאפ, תקני אותי אם אני טועה).
בסופו של דבר הצלחתי להשתחל למספרת המלון שבו שהינו, והספרית שם עשתה לי את השיער תוך בערך 40 דקות. 
חבל שהאנגלית שלה לא היתה מספיק טובה כדי שאצליח להסביר לה שאני מעוניינת באסוף מרושל. הרעיון שלה לשיער אסוף אבל לא הדוק (הדגמות התבצעו בפנטומימה!) היה לארגן לי סוג של קן ציפורים על הראש LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. 
כל עוד לא צילמו לי את השיער מאחורה זה נראה אפילו די אלגנטי. אבל לא היה עמיד במיוחד, או נעים במיוחד (מכירות את זה שמסרקים את השיער נגד הכיוון כדי לנפח אותו – סטייל אייטיז? אז ככה היה כל השיער שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. השתמשתי בחצי בקבוק מרכך כדי לפתוח את הקשרים. גם הפוני שלי החליט להיות סורר, ולמרות חצי מיכל ספריי שרוסס רק עליו, עדיין עשה מה שבראש לו. . נו שויין, העיקר שבתמונות זה יצא סביר. לא ככה?
הספרית גם ייצבה את ההינומה על הראש עם סיכה ועזרה לי לגזור את עודפי הרשת ולהגיע לתוצר המוגמר שאתן רואות בתמונות. ועל כך תודות רבות לה. 
כל הסיפור עלה 700 קרונות, שזה משהו כמו 140 ₪, וזה, אתן חייבות להודות, זול בטירוף!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

תמונה שלנו במהלך הטקס גונבים נשיקה- פשוט רואים בה את קן הציפורים לפני שהתפרק


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

איפור - אנוכי, עצמי ואני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לזה כבר באמת לא היה לי זמן לצאת מהמלון, ובמספרת המלון לא ראיתי שעוסקים גם באיפור. 
הספרית גם קיבלה אותי באיחור בגלל שהיתה עסוקה עם לקוח קודם, אי לכך ובהתאם לזאת נשארו לי 20 דקות להתלבש, להתאפר ולעשות צ'ק אאוט. 
(את רוב הדברים כמובן הכנו מראש, אבל כל האיפור וכו' נשאר מחוץ למזוודות עד שנסיים את כל הפרוצדורה).
לא יודעת מה איתכן, אבל 20 דקות לכל זה = מעט מאוד זמן.
בד"כ כדי להתאפר באמת מושקע אני צריכה מינימום חצי שעה.
ובזאת תמו התירוצים שלי ללמה טשטושי הצלליות באיפור העיניים לא חלקים, למה שכחתי לשים סומק, למה אין מספיק פודרה וכיוב'.
ובכל זאת בהתחשב בהכל, אני די מרוצה מהתוצאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

בתמונה ניתן לראות ביתר פירוט את ההינומה - עוד על היצירה- בהמשך.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

צילום 
גם במקרה של צלמים היו לקמילה המלצות, הצלם שעליו המליצה בשם יאן פראנק.
במקרה שלנו, ומכיוון שהגענו לצילום ממש בערב שלפני (אחי המאומץ, זה שערך את טקס החתונה שלנו בארץ, היה אמור להגיע מפולין לחתונה בפראג, אבל ברגע האחרון ביטל בגלל עבודה – הוא אמור היה לשמש כצלם) יאן כבר היה תפוס, 
ולכן בעזרתה של קמילה, שנתגייסה לטובת העניין בדקה ה- 90, פנינו לצלמת בשם לנקה 
שתערוך איתנו סשן צילומים של שעה בכיכר המרכזית (כיכר השעון) וסביבותיה. 
שירותיה של לנקה עלו 80 יורו. קיבלנו עוד באותו הערב דיסק עם כ- 160 תמונות שלנו.

תראו, נושא הצילום הוא קטע עבורי. 
אני פלצנית צילום. מי שראתה את הקרדיטים שלי הבינה שאני אוהבת סגנון מאוד (מאוד) ספציפי, שאני די סולדת מתמונות מועמדות, בסגנון של קפיצות, תמונות סינרומן (זוכרות את זה מעיתוני הנוער של שנות ה- 80 וה- 90?) כל מיני לחישות באוזן וכיוב'. זה פשוט לא אנחנו. 
אבל, מכיוון שהיה מדובר ברגע האחרון, ולא רצינו לוותר (טוב, אני לא רציתי, וגם קיבלתי עידוד בנושא מarapax-  אהובתי) על צילום נורמלי - שיהווה לכל הפחות חומר גלם טוב, ולהסתפק בעוברי אורח שיעשו טובה ויצלמו אותנו (בקטן, עומדים ליד השעון, כי הרי השעון הוא הסיפור, לא אנחנו LOL) הסכמנו שנלך על כל צלם מקצועי (או סמי מקצועי) שנוכל לארגן בהתראה כה קצרה. 
בסה"כ, מתוך 160 תמונות, 70 תמונות לגמרי שימושיות (עם קצת עיבוד כי השמש היתה מאוד חזקה ומדובר בשעת צהריים). 
יש גם כמה תמונות ממש יפות (עזבו ביקורת שיש לי על עצמי + תסביכי מראה חיצוני).
אבל, כמו שאתן רואות, אלו בדיוק התמונות שאנחנו לא אוהבים, משוחקות, מבויימות, וכיוב'.
אבל זרמנו עם זה, בעיקר זה הצחיק אותנו מאוד (אמרתי לבייב שאני רוצה תמונות שלו לוחש לי באוזן, כי כאלה עוד אין לי!) וגם, כשאין תקשורת טובה (מפאת הנסיבות) קל יותר פשוט לעשות פוזות מאשר רק להיות עצמך... 
לדעתי האישית, הדיל הזה היה שווה לגמרי, ולמרות ההסתייגויות האישיות שלי, אני דווקא כן ממליצה לא לוותר וללכת על צילום מקצועי, אפילו אם זה רק לשעה אחת, ואפילו אם זה לא הסגנון שאתם בד"כ אוהבים. 

ואגב, אם היינו אוספים את התמונות מכל התיירים שצילמו אותנו במקביל ללנקה, כנראה שהיו לנו מעל 1000 תמונות מתוך שעה אחת. מה נאמר, היינו הדוגמנים של הכיכר!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

עוד קצת צילום 
בטקס עצמו צילם עופר (בעלה של קמילה) ואני עיבדתי חלק מהתמונות.
(אני עצלנית אז עשיתי את המינימום האפשרי, דרך האינסטגרם, שזה כלי נהדר למאותגרי הצילום ועצלני העיבוד). 
תמונות נוספות צילמנו אחד את השניה בפלאפון, במסעדה או במלון (חזרנו לנוח ולהמתין בלובי עד היציאה לשדה התעופה), שדי במפתיע הן התמונות הכי יפות. חבל שאנחנו לא מצולמים בהן יחד, אבל לא נורא.


למי שיותר מתוכנן מאיתנו, וממש רוצה סשן מוקפד, וגם מוכן לשלם על כך, מצ"ב לינקים לאתרים של צלמים שעל פניו יש הרבה פוטנציאל לעבודות שלהם:

Kurt Vinion

Prague wedding Photography

/www.facebook.com/prague.wedding.photography" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.facebook.com/prague.wedding.photography" rel="nofollow" target="blank">Love & Emotions


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)




----------



## fluppster (15/8/12)

אחח, פראג.... 
תמונות מקסימות!!!! באמת טוב שלקחתם צלם!


----------



## arapax (30/7/12)

ומתי 
התמונות בדרך אלי, כדי שאוכל לממש את איומיי?


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (30/7/12)

השיער מגניב לגמרי 
ולחלוטין הזכרת לי חוויה מגרמניה - הלכתי למספרה כדי לעשות תסרוקת עבור חתונה של חברים, והספרית פשוט לא ידעה אנגלית! אני לא יודעת איך הסתדרנו אבל בפנטומימה היא די הבינה את כוונתי. 

בהחלט משעשע...


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

הטקס
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
כאמור הטקס שלנו נערך בעיירה קטנה שנקראת Kostelec nad Cernymi lesy ונמצאת דרומית מזרחית לפראג עצמה כ- 40 דקות נסיעה. 
מבחינתי זה היה נהדר, כי יצא לנו יום כ"כ יפה וכי כך יצא לנו גם לראות את צ'כיה הכפרית והמיוערת. נופים מדהימים למי שאוהב את הסגנון.
הגענו לבניין העירייה ושם חיכתה לנו אישה שהיא בעצם מתאמת את נושא החתונות, והחתימה אותנו על טופסולוגיה לא מבוטלת, שעיקרה בקשת הנישואים שלנו, מסמך שמצהיר שמדינת ישראל לא נותנת לנו מסמך בשם Nulla Osta ואנו מבקשים מצ'כיה לחתן אותנו בצורה אזרחית בכל זאת, ועוד טפסים שנוגעים לפרוצדרות חתונה כאלה ואחרות. 
לאחר מכן הוכנסנו לאולם שבו נערך הטקס, שנראה קצת כמו כנסייה קטנה, או בית כנסת קטן (רק בלי סממנים דתיים!) ושם חיכה לנו עורך הטקס לבוש במדליה גדולה שהיא סימן לכך שהוא בעל תפקיד מטעם הרפובליקה הצ'כית. 
הוא ניהל את הטקס ולאחר כל פסקה שהקריא, תרגמה עבורנו יהודית המתורגמנית את דבריו.
קשה להאמין, כי בכלל לא חשבנו שזה יהיה כך, די ציפינו לבוא, לחתום, לשמוע כמה מילים בצ'כית ולסמן וי- אבל לא!
היה טקס שהושקעו בו הרבה מחשבה (גם אם הדברים הוקראו לאלפי זוגות לפנינו), דובר בו על חברות, כיבוד הדדי, ויתורים ופשרות, חשיבה לעתיד, ובעצם, כל נושא שלדעתנו באמת צריך להיכלל בטקס חתונה, או טקס אחר בו בני זוג בוחרים למסד את זוגיותם. 
יהודית ביצעה את עבודתה בצורה מעוררת התפעלות, והעובדה שיש לה מבטא וקול מאוד ליריים ורכים, תרמו אף הם לכך שכל הטקס נשמע כמו פואמה ארוכה ונעימה.
התרגשנו מאוד!


במהלך הטקס נשאלנו האם אנו מוכנים להיות רע ורעיה (לא אוהבת את המילה בעל) והונחינו לענות בעברית "כן" ולא להוסיף מעבר לכך – כנראה שזו המילה שעורכי הטקס מצפים לשמוע ולא צריך "לתרגם" אותה בחזרה. מפשט את העניינים. 
כמובן, גם ענדנו טבעות אחד לשנייה (השתמשנו באותן הטבעות של החתונה בארץ) והיתה גם הנשיקה המסורתית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסוף הטקס שתינו שמפניה עם כל הנוכחים (מחוץ לנו היו עופר, יהודית, עורך הטקס ומתאמת החתונה) ולאחר מכן חתמנו על עוד טופס – תעודת הנישואין הצ'כית, אם אני לא טועה.
לאחר סיום הטקס, עשינו את דרכנו בחזרה לעיר, שם עופר הוריד אותנו בכיכר השעון שבה פגשנו את לנקה הצלמת.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

חותמים


----------



## lanit (29/7/12)

תשל"כ- תמונה שאין לכל כלה


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

עכשיו כשאני חושבת על זה! 
רק מהחתונה הזו יש לי תשל"כ LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

שותים


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

שמלה - מרסלה דיזינגוף 181 
ולדבר שלשמו נתכנסנו LOL

האמת היא שחיפשתי לא מעט זמן שמלה שתהלום את מימדי גופי (שלא נשארו זהים לאיך שהיו בחתונה בארץ), שתהיה קצרה וקלילה, ולא יקרה- יחסית. 
הייתי מוכנה להקציב עד 700 ₪ לטובת העניין (בסוף קיבלתי עודף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) העדפתי שמלה בסגנון פינאפי Pinup אבל לא היה די זמן להזמין מאתר בחו"ל (ובארץ לא מצאתי), ולכן השתרכתי לי בדיזינגוף לא מעט, בלי שמצאתי את שביקשתי, 
עד ששבוע לפני הנסיעה, נזכרתי בהמלצות שהיו כאן על מרסלה שיושבת בדיזינגוף 181 והחלטנו לתת לשם קפיצה (איכשהו יצא שבייב היה איתי כשהלכתי לשם זו כבר נהייתה מסורת, הוא איתי בכל הכנות החתונה. כל השתיים וחצי חתונות שלנו).
כשהגענו ראינו שמלה על הקולב בצבע ירוק וכל מה שנותר היה לי לעשות זה לבקש כזו בדיוק רק בצבע שמנת!!!  
מרסלה מדדה אותי והבטיחה שהשמלה תהיה מוכנה תוך פחות משבוע!
ואכן כך היה! יומיים לפני הטיסה באנו לאסוף את השמלה, כל מה שנשאר היה לעשות זה לתפור את הכתפיות מאחורה לשמלה – ואת זה היא ביצעה במקום (במתפרה ליד). 
יצאה שמלה יפיפיה, רכה, אוורירית אלגנטית ומאוד מאוד לטעמי, שאיתה קיבלתי גם פרח בד, חגורת בד ושאל (אין מה לומר, פינוק אמיתי!). 
הבעיה היחידה שלי היתה עם הכתפיות שהיו תפורות קרוב מדי למרכז החזה ולכן יצרו (לדעתי) מראה כבד לחזה, עוד יותר מהכובד הרגיל שלו (ויש כובד). 
דבר נוסף שזה יצר, זה שאת צידי החזיה ליד ומתחת לבית השחי – לא ניתן היה להסתיר, וזה גם יצר אפקט "חותך" כזה שהשומנים של צידי החזה יוצאים החוצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
כל מה שהיה צריך לעשות כדי לתקן את זה זה פשוט להרחיק את הכתפיות בצד הקדמי אחת מהשנייה לכיוון בית השחי – אבל פשוט לא היה זמן ללכת לתופרת ולתקן את זה. שחלילה לא יובן כאן שאני מאשימה את מרסלה בזה- זו כנראה אשמה שלי כי במדידה הייתי עם חזיה אחרת, וכמובן גם, זה מה שקורה כשמחכים לרגע האחרון, אין זמן לדקדק בפרטים הקטנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
בלי קשר, וזה משהו שתוכנן מראש, החלטתי לשים פנינים על שורת הכיווצים בחזה  – כמו כפתורי פנינים. 
חרשתי את נחלת בניימין כדי למצוא חצאי פנינים בגודל הנכון (קל יותר להדביק) ולבסוף נואשתי וקניתי פנינים רגילות והדבקתי אותם כך שהחורים שלהן יהיו מוסתרים עד כמה שניתן. 
אני חושבת שזה מאוד הוסיף!

(הנעליים הם נעלי החתונה פיפ טו המהממות שלי)


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (30/7/12)

טוב, את פשוט מהממת... 
וזה משעשע איך דברים שבחתונה הגדולה הראשונה לא היית נותנת להם לקרות והיו מלחיצים אותך נלקחים בקלות בחתונה השנייה - ואיזה כיף שהחתונה השנייה היא עם אותו בן זוג!


----------



## אלפאבה (30/7/12)

וואוו! 
השמלה פשוט יפייפיה!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (30/7/12)

תמונה מקסימה! 
וקרדיטים מאוד יפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נחמד לקרוא על חתונה בחו"ל!


----------



## fluppster (15/8/12)

אין, את נראית מדהים! 
ושניכם נראים כ"כ מאוהבים ומאושרים. תמונות יפהפיות!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)




----------



## nino15 (29/7/12)

טוב, התמונות שלך מדהימות 
תמונות חתונה בלוקיישן מהמם ואירופי!

עכשיו אני קצת מתחרטת שהתקמצנו ולא לקחנו צלם בפראג


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

תודה מותק! 
קצת חבל אבל לא נורא, יהיו לכם עוד הזדמנויות, לא?

ושתדעי לך שאני לגמרי הייתי כבר מוותרת אם לא הייתי שומעת את קולה של arapax נוזפת בי (חרישית, אבל נוזפת) אם הייתי מוותרת על זה.
אז תודות שוב לarapax  שצופה אותי מראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)




----------



## arapax (30/7/12)

ואת זו את שולחת ראשונה 
חבובה


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

worry not!


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

הינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הינומה

על בירד קייג' פינטזתי עוד הרבה לפני החתונה הראשונה שלנו, אבל הינומה כזו ממש לא התאימה לשמלה שבסופו של דבר נבחרה, ולכן בצער (לא, לא באמת) ירדתי מהרעיון. 
לכן כ"כ שמחתי שנזדמנה לי חתונה מס' שתיים וחצי (החצי זה טקס האוהבים בעיריית תל אביב) שבה אוכל לממש את התאווה שלי להינומה כזו. 
בעצם, הבחירה בשמלה, איפור ואקססוריז, נבעו מהרצון בהינומה כזו.
יש אינספור סרטי הדגמה מצויינים ביוטיוב איך להכין הינומות בירד קייג' מסוגים שונים, מכל הסרטים הללו בעיקר קיבלתי השראה (כי אני כזו, צריכה "לבד"), ואת ההינומה בסופו של דבר עשיתי free style איך שהסתדר.
את פרח השיפון מצאתי בנחלת בניימין ועלה 5 ₪ (עכשיו ראיתי שיש מלא פרחים בסגנונות דומים ב- H&M שהם אולי יותר יקרים אבל מגיעים עם תופסן תנין שמאוד עוזר לייצב את ההינומה) עליו הדבקתי פנינים (אותם אלו שנקנו עבור השמלה) עם דבק חם. 
הינומת רשת של חברה ששימשה כמצע לפרח (פשוט קיפלתי אותה למין פרח ותפרתי את הקצוות לעצמם כך שיצא עיגול רשת) ואת הקונסטרוקציה הזו תפרתי לחתיכת רשת (בגודל חצי מטר) שכיווצתי אותה בתפירה בצד אחד. 
את ההינומה השארתי לא גמורה ועם עודפי בד עד שאשים אותה לבסוף על הראש ונחתוך את העודפים לפי תווי הפנים שלי (מה שבסופו של דבר עשתה הספרית). 
הידקנו אותה לראש עם סיכה שחורה רגילה Bobby pin (אם כי, סיכת תנין היתה ככל הנראה טובה יותר עבור העניין, אבל לא היתה לי). 
לפראג לקחתי איתי ערכת של חוט תפירה לבן, מספריים, פנינים, סיכות ודבק לבדים למקרה שאחד מהאלמנטים יתפרק. לשמחתי לא היה צורך בערכה! 
אגב, את בד הרשת לא הצלחתי למצוא בנחלת בניימין – אם אתן מתכננות להכין הינומה, אין טעם לחפש שם. 
לכו ישר לחנות שיושבת באלנבי 56 ונקראת channel או בשם החדש שלה "דנטל דידייה" (Dentelles Didier). זה היכל של בדים, תחרות ואביזרים שונים לשמלות ערב, כאשר הקומה הראשונה כולה מוקדשת לשמלות כלה ואביזרים לעיצוב וגימור שמלות כלה. אז רק בשביל ההשראה הייתי מבקרת שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל אופן אם אני לא טועה, חצי מטר של רשת להינומה רוסית עלה 34 ₪.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

ענית לי על תהיה חוזרת של אורן ושלי 
בכל פעם שאנחנו עוהרים ליד הבניין של דנטל גידייה אנחנו תוהים מה זה!!! רצה לספר לו...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

**עוברים **דנטל דידייה 
ככה זה כשמקלידים באייפון...


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

גדול!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (30/7/12)

הוווווו כמה מקסים !!!
תמונה מהממת והינומה מהממת 

שוב המון המון מזל טוב,
איזה כיף זה עוד חתונה, אבל אחת כזו כמו שלכם, מקסימה והרבה יותר קלילה, בלי דילמות וכאבי ראש (על דברים שבסופו של דבר לא באמת ישנו משהו)


----------



## Nooki80 (31/7/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ושוב פעם תודה!

אני חושבת שהחתונההזו באמת היתה סוג של תיקון, במובן שהחתונה שלנו בארץ היתה קצת יותר "אירוע" ממה שבדיעבד היינו רוצים, ובאמת בחתונה בפראג היה לנו את החופש להיות אנחנו נטוראל, בלי לחשבן לאף גורם חיצוני. 
חוויה פרטית כזו, באמת בלי יותר מדי דילמות וכאבי ראש (מעבר למה שמתחייב שיהיה מכיוון שאני מי שאני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מומלץ בחום!


----------



## fluppster (15/8/12)

כ"כ מזדהה איתך 
גם אצלנו החתונה בפראג הייתה סוג של תיקון. אמנם לא הייתה פרטית לגמרי, אבל בטח שלא המונית ומלחיצה כמו החתונה בארץ.
וההינומה מהממת!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

פראג 
מחוץ לכל עניין הנישואים, פראג היא עיר יפיפיה, צבעונית, נקייה, בעלת שמחת חיים, אוכל משובח מכל המינים והסוגים, (אנחנו דווקא רצינו לאכול אוכל מקומי, ובהתאם קיבלנו המלצות מעולות על מסעדות עם אוכל צ'כי אותנטי, עם בירות מעולות שאפילו אני ששונאת בירות, נהניתי לשתות) נוחה להתמצאות ולהשתרכות, וכיף "להאבד" ברחובות. 
עוד דבר חיובי, זו עיר מאוד זולה במיוחד האוכל.
את כל ההמלצות יוכלו קמילה ועופר לתת לכם בצורה מדוייקת יותר (כתובות, סימונים על המפה ואפילו הדרכה פרטית)

ביקור של 4 ימים פשוט מושלם, ואפשר להספיק לראות את כל המקומות העיקריים בלי לחץ. אני מאוד מאוד ממליצה.

טנחנו התאכסנו במלון CORINTHIA TOWERS שיושב בול מעל תחנת מטרו שנמצאת 2 תחנות ממרכז העיר (5-7 דקות נסיעה על השעון).
המלון עצום בגודלו, נחשב 5 כוכבים, והיה מאוד נוח עבורנו, כך שאם הוא מתאים לכם מבחינת המחירים (כאמור, אין לי מושג, קיבלנו אותו במתנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אם החלטתם להתאכסן בו, רק תבקשו שישימו אתכם בקומות התחתונות כי הדרך לארוחת הבוקר לוקחת ה מ ו ן זמן במעליות LOL.

בתמונות אנחנו בלובי המלון


----------



## Nooki80 (29/7/12)

סוף דבר ותחילתו של אחר 
מי שמעוניין בפירוט, המלצות וכיוב' מעבר למה שכתבתי (קשה לי להאמין אחרי כל החפירה הזו) מוזמם/נת לשלוח לי מסר.


זהו, נסתיימה לה גם חתונתנו השתיים וחצי, או מספר אחת ע"פ מדינת ישראל.
נהננו מכל רגע בשהותנו בפראג (על אף שטסתי עם דלקת גרון וחום גבוה), נהננו מכך שהיה לנו זמן שןב לחוות את ההתרגשות שביום חתונה (כן, גם אם חרשנו כבר חתונות LOL).
עכשיו כשאנחנו נשואים כדין (אך לא כדת) נשאר לנו להמשיך את חיי הזוגיות שלנו, לצמוח ולהתפתח ביחד (ולחוד) ותמיד לזכור שבסופו של יום אנחנו שם האחד בשביל השנייה, להשעין את הראש, לשלב ידיים ולהמשיך להיות החברים, המאהבים ובני הזוג הכי טובים שנוכל להיות, האחד בשביל השנייה.


----------



## Bobbachka (29/7/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ממש עושה חשק להתחתן בפראג (על אף שאני דווקא כן התחנתי כדת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

הצילומים מקסימים, הלוק שלך ה-ו-ר-ס ואתם זוג ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכי מגניבים שיש.

מאחלת לכם ימבה אושר ואהבה!


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

תודים רבים! 
ורק שתדעי ששאבנו השראה גם מתמונות המקדימים שלכם - ועכשיו גם לנו יש תמונה שאנחנו מחזיקים ידיים מעלינו בצורה של 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
מותק את!


----------



## gal4it (30/7/12)

נראה מהמם (ומוכר..)  
גם אנחנו התחתנו דרך קמילה שבוע לפניכם...
מצטרפת לכל ההמלצות החמות עליה! היא מדהימה ומקסימה.. אין כמוה.

מזל-טוב


----------



## fluppster (15/8/12)

וואלה? 
גם אנחנו התחתנו דרכה שבוע לפניהם, ב-14 לחודש... מתי אתם?


----------



## אלפאבה (30/7/12)

איזה כיף, 
הכל נראה מקסים- מרגש, אבל גם קליל ומבודח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




השילוב האולטימטיבי לטעמי. 

לייק ענק על השמלה (והלוק הכולל). 

מזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נוקי היקרה, 

ממש שמחתי והתרגשתי איתכם!

איזה כיף לקרוא על חתונתכם בפעם השניה (או השניה וחצי).
אני מאחלת לכם אושר אינסופי (אין בתפוז אייקון לאינסוף...) המון חתונות ושתמיד תהיו מאושרים!


----------



## Nooki80 (31/7/12)

את פשוט מקסימה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאמצת את האיחולים בחום, מוסיפה להם עוד קצת אהבה, ושולחת לכם בחזרה! (חוץ מעניין ה-80 חתונות- אם אתם לא בקטע LOL).


----------



## lanit (31/7/12)

איזה בונוס זה עוד קרדיטים שלכם 
כמעט נשמע שהתמכרת ללהתחתן. העיקר שזה עם אותו בחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז גם בקרדיטים האלה, המון מזל טוב!
איזה כיף שהיתה לכם הזדמנות לחתונה באיזי, ובאינטימיות של שניכם בלבד.


----------



## fluppster (15/8/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
אמנם הגעתי אליהם באיחור אופנתי של שבועיים, אבל העיקר הכוונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם מהתמונות שכבר ראיתי בפייסבוק וגם מהתמונות הנוספות שהעלית פה (פלוס ההסברים), רואים שעשיתם חיים משוגעים בפראג ושהייתה לכם חתונה מרגשת ומופלאה. אתם באמת זוג קסום, רואים את האהבה שלכם בכל תמונה ותמונה, ואני מאחלת לכם שהיא רק תמשיך לפרוח, לעטוף אתכם תמיד, ושתהיו מאושרים ביחד לנצח (או לפחות עד 120 שנה).
נשיקות!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, חבל שפספסנו אתכם בשבוע (או ליתר דיוק, אתם פספסתם אותנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), זה היה יכול להיות אדיר אם היינו בפראג באותו זמן...


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

איך באה לידי ביטוי העובדה שזה נופש מהעבודה? 
הרי לא הייתם לבד במלון, גם האחרים ידעו מה התוכניות שלכם, אף אחד לא ניסה להזמין את עצמו?


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

האמת שלא ממש 
אנחנו חברה די גדולה ומלכתחילה יצאנו במחזורים שונים, כך שלפחות חצי מהאנשים שאני עובדת איתם ישירות לא היו בסבב שלי.
תוסיפי את העובדה שרובם בכלל לא מבינים את "הסטייה" שלי שלא להתחתן כמו כולם דרך הרבנות (כמו שאפשר להבין השכלה גבוהה אין פירושה חוכמה או אינטלגנציה, רגשית או אחרת), ולבסוף, ביום שאנחנו נסענו להתחתן היה טיול מאורגן לדרזדן בגרמניה, שחבל היה להם להפסיד (הם גם הגיעו משם עם האוטובוסים ישירות לשדה"ת לחזרה לארץ, כך שהיתה בזה נוחות מאוד גדולה).
מי שהביע עניין (יש כאלו שבהחלט באו וציינו שהם מעוניינים לבוא, ושהם מעריכים את הנכונות שלנו להתעקש על העקרונות שלנו) הוזמן להגיע, אבל בחר מסיבותיו שלו, שלא לבוא.
וזה היה דווקא ממש ממש בסדר מבחינתנו, מאוד אישי ורומנטי ומאוד "שלנו", וגם לא היינו צריכים לדאוג שאחרים יהנו, שיש להם איך להגיע וכו' (די כבר סיימתי להפיק ולארח בחתונה שלנו בארץ. זה ממש מעייף).
האנשים היחידים שממש התבאסנו שלא יכלו להגיע היו אחי המאומץ וזוגתו - שגרים בפולין והתכוונו לעשות Road trip ולהיות שם איתנו, וברגע האחרון ביטלו בגלל ענייני עבודה.


----------



## FayeV (1/8/12)

w00t 
איזה כיף זה לראות עוד קרדיטים שלכם! בא לכם אולי להתחתן בעוד מקום? 
הלוואי שהיה לי את חוש האופנה שלך...אני מפחדת לחשוב מה היה יוצא אם הייתי מנסה לעשות הינומת birdcage


----------

